# A Golden needs adopted in SE PA area......



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Here is a female Golden Retriever in Southeast PA looking for a new home......

Information is in this link.

https://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.p...7754075241.137917.139797680241&type=1&theater


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Many people foster and then adopt.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rob*

Rob

This girl looks so sweet!!


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

I like the look on her face.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> Rob
> 
> This girl looks so sweet!!


This Golden is being helped through a rescue my sister belongs to. They are looking for someone to foster her or adopt her. I told my sister I would cross post this. She is already fostering 4 others dogs and could not help out her rescue to foster this one.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Good luck to the innocent child.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

I would love to foster her. The only thing would they let me foster even if my golden I have now is not spayed? She's a show dog so she can't be spayed yet, one day she will, but not sure when!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> I would love to foster her. The only thing would they let me foster even if my golden I have now is not spayed? She's a show dog so she can't be spayed yet, one day she will, but not sure when!


I do not know much about the rescue my sister helps with. Here is their web site if you would like to contact them. CompAnimals Home


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> I would love to foster her. The only thing would they let me foster even if my golden I have now is not spayed? She's a show dog so she can't be spayed yet, one day she will, but not sure when!


You rock! I hope they let you help her--and Thank YOU!!! :crossfing


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks I will email them.i did leave a comment on their Facebook page too. I've been wanting to foster for a bit since losing my boxer boy in march. I tried a boxer recue but haven't heard back from them. Not sure if it is because of Lilly not being spayed.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Well finally heard back from them today because they hadn't heard back from another person. Unfortunately now I can't because this lady I've been in contact with regarding a 10 yr old boxer she needs to find a home for changed her mind and does want me to take him. I thought it wasn't going to go through so now I can't help the golden now. I'm not sure how this boxer dog is with other dogs, suppose to be fine, he lives with a 15 yr old beagle ( who is going into a beagle rescue supposedly). So this sweet golden girl still needs a foster. I feel so bad! Wish I could help them all!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Bumping up to get this girl a foster or forever home! Anybody?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up for a foster for this sweet Golden Girl!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

It looks like they found a foster home for this Golden but she is still up for adoption on Petfinder....

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Golden Retriever | Elkton, MD | Daphne


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

She has such a sweet face. What a love bug !

Not more dogs for me 4 is enough for now . I just need my pet sitters ie mom/brother to agree to watch another on when I go to work. . I think they would allow a little dog if they just showed up But not a foster or new family member through adopting or purchase.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rob*

Rob

Thanks for pointing her out!!

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Golden Retriever | Elkton, MD | Daphne

Daphne


Golden Retriever: An adoptable dog in Elkton, MD 

Medium • Adult • Female 








DAPHNE is a 3-5 yr old Golden retriever who ended up as a stray - horribly matted with sores under the mats. She had no ID and her microchip was not registered. In spite of her condition, Daphne has a sunny disposition & is a very well behaved young lady. She loves people and is great with other dogs. Seems a little over interested in cats and will chase them. Daphne has been checked out by a vet, has been groomed/shaved and has an appt to be spayed on Monday 6-25 and will be available by the following weekend. If you are interested in adopting Daphne, please fill out an application at CompAnimals Home. Adoption fee $300 covers her spay/vaccinations/HW test. Thanks!


More about Daphne
Spayed/Neutered • Up-to-date with routine shots • House trained • Primary color: Golden • Coat length: Long 

Daphne's Contact Info

Daphne's Contact Info

CompAnimals, Elkton, MD 
•610-255-1614
• Email CompAnimals
•See more pets from CompAnimals 
•For more information, visit CompAnimals's Web site.


----------

